# Major Sponsor: Bulk Powders



## AnaSCI

Welcome Bulk Powders to AnaSCI. BP has been in business for over 12 years now and has catered to many of the top sources in the business!

Click on their banner to be directed to their email: [email protected]

***MAKE SURE to add to the poll once you have used their services. Also post about your experience but within the guidelines of the forum rules!*

_Please check the laws of your country before you order any of their products. The onus is on the buyer, and AnaSCI.org will not be responsible in any way if you break the laws of where you live._


----------

